# E3 predicitions



## LambdaDelta (Jun 9, 2016)

memes
sports
lots of stuff that isn't games at all
"lookit all the shades of brown" shooter(s)
something gets shown that looks great but when it finally gets released turns out its hot garbage
"we didn't forget about the vita" *proceeds to never mention the vita again* 2.0
lies and deceit
Nintendo still somehow manages to win E3 despite only showcasing one thing

post yours


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 9, 2016)

I bet they are gonna push back the new Legend of Zelda game to 2018 and the new Pikmin game they said they were almost done with like a year ago will just be cancelled altogether and easter eggs of it will be scattered through other games' code.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 9, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I bet they are gonna push back the new Legend of Zelda game to 2018 and the new Pikmin game they said they were almost done with like a year ago will just be cancelled altogether and easter eggs of it will be scattered through other games' code.


*Jason enters topic*

*AMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *

*Jason leaves topic*


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 9, 2016)

I hope they give the release dates for the last 3 Smash amiibo's in the treehouse thingy.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 9, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> I hope they give the release dates for the last 3 Smash amiibo's in the treehouse thingy.


Ah yes... I just need the final six amiibo from the Super Smash Bros. Collection and then I am done.

Nice avatar btw!


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 9, 2016)

Definite release dates for Dragon Quest VII and VIII for 3DS
More Virtual Console titles for the 3DS


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 9, 2016)

Only one thing.

*Reveal of Mario Kart 8 DLC pack 3*

_(Good things come to those who wait.)_ I better hope that's true!


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2016)

microsoft still trying to be relevant
vr everywhere
still no actual metroid game


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Only one thing.
> 
> *Reveal of Mario Kart 8 DLC pack 3*
> 
> _(Good things come to those who wait.)_ I better hope that's true!



Oh I hope so! Hopefully Toad's Factory is a DLC course.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also don't expect to hear the words Animal Crossing at all unless they do a little mobile game trailer.

Overall it will be a disappointment as usual.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2016)

I saw something on Twitter yesterday that said the main focus on Zelda is probably because they're going to make a huge hoot about female Link - which I now think will happen, so there's that.
Other than that, I don't really have any other Zelda hopes or predictions. They'll probably show off the new partner though.

Pokemon is where I have most of my ideas, I'm assuming they'll show off some of the early Pokemon, like the regional rodent/big/bird, and possibly the first gym too (or at least a gym). If mega evolutions return I expect a few of those to be revealed, if not, then I expect the crystals to get an explanation. I'd also like to see the starters get their evolutions revealed, but I don't think that is very likely.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm expecting disappointment from Nintendo as usual

I'd be amazed and at a loss of words if paper Mario color splash is even mentioned, and probably die if Nintendo blows us all away. one can dream


----------



## Rasha (Jun 9, 2016)

we'll probably get a new legend of zelda amiibo line including linkle, if she made it into the main game


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2016)

reggie and miyamoto will come out in starfox furry costumes and yiff on stage and the fans will waggle their fingers at them like oh, nintendo, you quirky mother****s


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 9, 2016)

Jake said:


> I saw something on Twitter yesterday that said the main focus on Zelda is probably because they're going to make a huge hoot about female Link - which I now think will happen, so there's that.



tbh if it does, this alone would probably be enough for me to day 1 purchase it


----------



## saehanfox (Jun 9, 2016)

Nintendo blows it like blowing off loyal customers who bought the Wii U


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 10, 2016)

Plot twist: Nintendo blows everyone away with the new Zelda which turns out to be 300% better on release


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> memes
> "we didn't forget about the vita" *proceeds to never mention the vita again* 2.0







"We didn't forget about the Vita, look at all these indie games!!!!"

 RIP my Vita


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 10, 2016)

Nintendo plans a release date for the new Zelda game, Sony manages to do something good but I'm not too huge with Sony so I guess not, Konami isn't even gonna take part, EA will announce some new irrelevant sports game, and Microsoft will announce the new Xbox console that will turn out as a huge, extremely late April fools prank in the next three days or so.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 10, 2016)

does the nx even exist


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Nintendo plans a release date for the new Zelda game, Sony manages to do something good but I'm not too huge with Sony so I guess not, Konami isn't even gonna take part, EA will announce some new irrelevant sports game, and Microsoft will announce the new Xbox console that will turn out as a huge, extremely late April fools prank in the next three days or so.


Konami is only a pachinko machine company now lol



Blu Rose said:


> does the nx even exist



no


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 11, 2016)

Tom said:


> Konami is only a pachinko machine company now lol



Scratch everything I've said. Konami and it's pachinko machines are gonna do the best of all.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 11, 2016)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Konami announced a new Metal Gear game at the Sony or Microsoft conference. I honestly won't care either, MG is crap without Kojima's team behind it.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 14, 2016)

dunno if nintendo's already done their stuff at e3, but i'm expecting more info on the nx, more info on that new zelda that keeps on being delayed, more info on pokemon sun and moon, either more info on colour splash or a new mario game, more amiibo... not sure about anything else.

i'm hoping for reggie to finally bring us mother 3, but i don't have my hopes up too high for that. but it would be really nice if it did happen, seeing as we already have earthbound, and we got earthbound beginnings last year.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> dunno if nintendo's already done their stuff at e3, but i'm expecting more info on the nx, more info on that new zelda that keeps on being delayed, more info on pokemon sun and moon, either more info on colour splash or a new mario game, more amiibo... not sure about anything else.
> 
> i'm hoping for reggie to finally bring us mother 3, but i don't have my hopes up too high for that. but it would be really nice if it did happen, seeing as we already have earthbound, and we got earthbound beginnings last year.


*Nintendo@E3*


NX Info X
Pokemon SuMo/Go ✓
Zelda ✓
Games? ?
Games ?
Amiiboooy ?
Bad Memes Errywhere ✓

They claimed they aren't going to show NX information, but I think with all that's happened they might dangle a carrot.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 14, 2016)

Let's hope for animal crossing wii u or on the nx, I bet you the graphics would be amazing


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm wondering if there will be any info on those mobile games they mentioned on twitter. Animal crossing mobile especially.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2016)

Tom said:


> *Nintendo@E3*
> 
> 
> NX Info X
> ...



You forgot the most important thing buddy


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm begging for more Mario Kart 8 DLC.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

random question:

Where we can watch the Nintedo Live at E3?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JCnator (Jun 14, 2016)

Candice said:


> random question:
> 
> Where we can watch the Nintedo Live at E3?
> 
> Thanks in advance



You can watch it from there. Alternatively, you can directly view to the Nintendo Twitch page or its YouTube counterpart, should you find the official E3 Nintendo website too slow for your liking.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Nintendo still somehow manages to win E3 despite only showcasing one thing



http://galactabee.tumblr.com/post/146161713783/precumming-when-nintendo-wins-e3-with-only-one

go me



LambdaDelta said:


> sports
> lots of stuff that isn't games at all
> "lookit all the shades of brown" shooter(s)



also, these were all present too, but lets face it. they were baby mode



LambdaDelta said:


> memes
> "we didn't forget about the vita" *proceeds to never mention the vita again* 2.0



don't recall either of these sadly



LambdaDelta said:


> something gets shown that looks great but when it finally gets released turns out its hot garbage
> lies and deceit



and holding out for these two


----------

